

Data crunching to find the cheapest airline in the world - tomhoward
http://www.tnooz.com/2012/12/14/news/data-crunching-to-find-the-cheapest-airline-in-the-world/

======
danso
Am I missing something here? Aren't these results basically useless beyond
trivia unless you normalize for the characteristic of routes. If an airline
does mostly short haul flights, which are obviously more expensive by mile,
then any graph proving that a short haul carrier is expensive seems to just
show a tautology

~~~
rayiner
In theory, the "fixed cost" should be captured by the $50 term.

------
nyfarang
Very cool. You should also graph them next to things like safety and customer
service scores and other indicators of quality - and give overall rankings.

Cost is not the only important factor!

